# eleaf ijust S issue



## auriga1000 (11/1/17)

I got myself an Eleaf ijust S as a gift 2 days ago. I'm finding the vape too hot as in lip burning hot. Is it because of the sub ohm that's burning too hot? Can I get a higher ohm coil or something like that for this device? Hope I'm getting the terms right


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/1/17)

which coil are you using? on a side note it will get weaker as the battery dies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/1/17)

Yeah check which coil you running. They include the 0.17 and the 0.5 coils in the box. I think the 0.3 comes installed already. Maybe give the 0.5 a go and see. And as @Kalashnikov said, the vape will get weaker as the battery power falls. I'm running the 0.3 at the moment and it does not burn my lips. Had the 0.17 in before and was also fine. Maybe something not lekka with that coil of yours.


----------



## auriga1000 (11/1/17)

used the one that it came with and it was bad. changed it to one of the others in the box and not much improvement. The problem is all the coils look virtually the same to me. Is it possible that the juice i'm using is not compatible? remnants of the twisp that i had before.


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/1/17)

auriga1000 said:


> used the one that it came with and it was bad. changed it to one of the others in the box and not much improvement. The problem is all the coils look virtually the same to me. Is it possible that the juice i'm using is not compatible? remnants of the twisp that i had before.


what mg nicotine is the juice? i think on the side of the coil it will say either 0.5 or 0.17. you would need to use the 0.5


----------



## auriga1000 (11/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> what mg nicotine is the juice? i think on the side of the coil it will say either 0.5 or 0.17. you would need to use the 0.5


1. o%
2. I will need to use a magnifying glass tonight to check that out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fuzz (11/1/17)

I bought one of these yesterday, started with the 0.3 ohm and switched to the 0.18 ohm coil today.

I was also experiencing that issue for a bit yesterday and adjusted the pulling technique a bit to compensate for the heat:

- wrap your lips around the drip-tip and don't hold it like sort of in front of your lips

- release the fire button then continue to pull in air for around 0.5 sec more

This eliminated the issue for me and hope that you come right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## auriga1000 (11/1/17)

Fuzz said:


> I bought one of these yesterday, started with the 0.3 ohm and switched to the 0.18 ohm coil today.
> 
> I was also experiencing that issue for a bit yesterday and adjusted the pulling technique a bit to compensate for the heat:
> 
> ...


thanks will try

Reactions: Like 1


----------

